# Sally and her girls plus latest litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These meeces got moved into larger quarters night before last. The littlest are about 16 days old.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

What cuties!!! I love little satins!! And the little head poking out the bedding looks so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cuties!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful, so satin!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks ever so much!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Very cute  love satins


----------

